# Brazilian Pennywort Propagation



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

So I know that stem plants grow and propagate pretty much the same way, but I have a question. My pennywort is growing too tall for my tank with plenty of leaves at the top, but hardly any at the bottom. Is it okay for me to cut the plant in a way that the bottom portion has a few nodes, but no leaves? If so, will the pennywort sprout two stems from where the top portion was cut from the node, like other stem plants such as wisteria and creeping jenny?

I feel like that's a silly question but I want to make sure before I kill any more stems from improper propagation >.< (no one told this newbie I had to have the stem end in a node before planting so it WOULDNT rot lol...)


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

Pennywort is awesome. Just cut it anywhere and stick it in the dirt and it will grow. Or just let it float. There is really no wrong way


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

jstn said:


> Pennywort is awesome. Just cut it anywhere and stick it in the dirt and it will grow. Or just let it float. There is really no wrong way


Well I can't just cut it anywhere... Thats what i was told in the beginning and you actually have to have a node on the end to keep the stem from rotting. Idk if that was common knowledge or something, but I just don't want anymore surprises if I try to plant a leaveless stem


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

I have pennywort in all my tanks dude. Im 100% sure you can cut it anywhere. Whatever rots under the sub shoukd turn into ferts for what you stick in there next.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

My pennywort has tiny roots growing at every node. I'm sure if you clip just below a node and stick it in the sand it will root.


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

I know.. But is it safe to plant stems without leaves?

I think I'm just going to experiment and see how well it grows...


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

Sea Dragon said:


> I know.. But is it safe to plant stems without leaves?
> 
> I think I'm just going to experiment and see how well it grows...


Without leaves? What are you talking about? Just cut about the floating roots like orange said and stick it in the ground. Dont strip all the leaves just a few at the bottom so you can push the stem in that much. The next few up that will die will jus breat off and float or you can just remove then by hand.

You wont kill the plant unless you cut off all the leaves and roots because thats hor plants eat. if you just bury a stem then chances ar it will just rot. But if you just cut one pennywort stalk in half, you will be able to grow two plants even if you dont stick that part back in the ground.


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

jstn said:


> Without leaves? What are you talking about? Just cut about the floating roots like orange said and stick it in the ground. Dont strip all the leaves just a few at the bottom so you can push the stem in that much. The next few up that will die will jus breat off and float or you can just remove then by hand.
> 
> You wont kill the plant unless you cut off all the leaves and roots because thats hor plants eat. if you just bury a stem then chances ar it will just rot. But if you just cut one pennywort stalk in half, you will be able to grow two plants even if you dont stick that part back in the ground.


I don't mean to sound rude, but I already explained everything in my first post. I realize that plants need their leaves for photosynthesis and that's why I was wondering if it was okay to have a portion WITHOUT leaves because, well, I only have leaves sprouting at the top and where I want to divide will leave no leaves at the bottom. 

I have experience with stem plants and pennywort, I just wanted to know some specifics but I will experiment a little and find out myself.


----------

